# High temps



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

Hey, I have an old laptop (HP Elitebook 8570w) with a i7-3840QM and Quadro K2000m
the temps are reaching 70s while idle and sometimes 80s while browsing, also 90s while playing some games like minecraft 
changing TPL settings doesnt seem to improve anything.
is there anything i can do to atleast reduce temps by a bit.
Thanks in advance


----------



## agent_x007 (Nov 29, 2022)

When was last time you cleaned it's heatsinks/vents ?


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

agent_x007 said:


> When was last time you cleaned it's heatsinks/vents ?


maybe like a 6 months


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2022)

Ethel27 said:


> maybe like a 6 months


When was the last repaste?


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

i cleaned heatsinks/vents and repasted


----------



## pavle (Nov 29, 2022)

Did you clean the heat-sink from the inside, because the dust carpet gathers on the inside part of the heat-sink right after the fan.


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

pavle said:


> Did you clean the heat-sink from the inside, because the dust carpet gathers on the inside part of the heat-sink right after the fan.


Yes, btw the laptop is kinda difficult to disassemble, thats why i dont clean it often


----------



## pavle (Nov 29, 2022)

I can imagine it's difficult with all those tiny screws and cables and connectors. The only thing I can see currently there's bad contact between the CPU and heat-sink or perhaps too much paste if temperatures are high after all this work.
Edit: what were the temps before all this or when it was new(er)?


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 29, 2022)

Might be a cpu fan issue. Check if the fans are ramping up on temp increase using hwinfo or hwmonitor.


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

pavle said:


> I can imagine it's difficult with all those tiny screws and cables and connectors. The only thing I can see currently there's bad contact between the CPU and heat-sink or perhaps too much paste if temperatures are high after all this work.
> Edit: what were the temps before all this or when it was new(er)?


temps were normal, it wasnt reaching 90s at least



Tech_fanatic said:


> Might be a cpu fan issue. Check if the fans are ramping up on temp increase using hwinfo or hwmonitor.


i did check
65C idle --> 3413 RPM
96C while using TS BENCH --> 4312 RPM


----------



## Tech_fanatic (Nov 29, 2022)

Have you tried a fresh windows installation. Check if any background program is using up cpu resources at idle. Otherwise it's clearly a heatsink or thermal paste issue if the bios settings are at their default values.


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

Tech_fanatic said:


> Have you tried a fresh windows installation. Check if any background program is using up cpu resources at idle. Otherwise it's clearly a heatsink or thermal paste issue if the bios settings are at their default values.


i do fresh install very often and no there is no background programs using cpu resources



Tech_fanatic said:


> Have you tried a fresh windows installation. Check if any background program is using up cpu resources at idle. Otherwise it's clearly a heatsink or thermal paste issue if the bios settings are at their default values.


i will try to repaste and clean the heatsink/fan

can i do anything using throttle stop and why doesnt TPL help at all ?


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2022)

Ethel27 said:


> why doesnt TPL help at all ?


With newer CPUs, selecting the Clamp option in the power limit settings can be used to force the CPU to run at less than the base frequency based on the power limit you set. With an older 3rd Gen CPU, the power limits may only control the CPU when turbo boost is enabled. 

If your CPU is running at almost 100°C with turbo boost disabled then you have a cooling problem. What thermal paste did you use? Do you know that some popular thermal pastes can start to fail in a couple of weeks when used direct die on a laptop CPU? They can quickly pump out leaving very little paste left between the CPU and the heatsink. You will need to disassemble your laptop for a close inspection of the thermal paste coverage. 

If you want to use ThrottleStop to control your CPU speed and heat, check the Set Multiplier box and lower that value. Use the Windows High Performance power plan when you do this so there is less interference between Windows and ThrottleStop over control of your CPU.


----------



## Ethel27 (Nov 29, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> With newer CPUs, selecting the Clamp option in the power limit settings can be used to force the CPU to run at less than the base frequency based on the power limit you set. With an older 3rd Gen CPU, the power limits may only control the CPU when turbo boost is enabled.
> 
> If your CPU is running at almost 100°C with turbo boost disabled then you have a cooling problem. What thermal paste did you use? Do you know that some popular thermal pastes can start to fail in a couple of weeks when used direct die on a laptop CPU? They can quickly pump out leaving very little paste left between the CPU and the heatsink. You will need to disassemble your laptop for a close inspection of the thermal paste coverage.
> 
> If you want to use ThrottleStop to control your CPU speed and heat, check the Set Multiplier box and lower that value. Use the Windows High Performance power plan when you do this so there is less interference between Windows and ThrottleStop over control of your CPU.


i used arctic mx-4
yeah i will disassemble the laptop and take a look
Thank you all


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2022)

Ethel27 said:


> arctic mx-4


Many users report that paste works great at first. Long term applied direct die on a mobile CPU, not so great.


----------

